# ARYGOS/KHAZ'GOROTH: (A) "STERNENSTAUB" sucht nette Member



## Philistyne (9. August 2015)

Hallo liebe WoW Gemeinde ! Unsere renommierte Fungilde "Sternenstaub" sucht wieder nette Member die für die Allianz kämpfen. Wir sind auf ARYGOS seit 09.04.2007 am Start. Wir haben momentan 432 Spieler und 998 Chars in unserer Reihen zu verzeichnen. Wir sind sehr nett und sehr hilfsbereit und freuen uns besonders immer über "kleine" Charlevel als Neuzugang weil wir darauf bedacht sind das man sich gegenseitig helfen sollte und das man so von Beginn an mit der Gilde wächst. Groß wird man von ganz alleine. Natürlich haben wir auch viele Veteranen in unseren Reihen. Wir sehen uns als "Fungilde" oder vielmehr als Basisgilde für jedermann. Ein bestimmtes Eintrittsalter haben wir daher nicht weil hier jung und Älter gut zusammen auskommen ohne ewiges Geflame. Momentan spielen wir leider nicht mit Raidgruppe üben uns aber gildenintern ein wenig im LFR aus. Hardcoreraid ist bei uns also nicht drin weil wir KEINE Raidgilde sind. Hobbyraider im Funbereich sind aber trotzdem gerne gesehen. Willst Du eine Gildeninterne Raidgruppe aufbauen ? Traust Du Dir bei dieser einen Raidlead zu ? So kontaktiere uns auch gerne weil wir für diese Aufgabe immer einen Platz für Deine kreative Ideen haben. Gerne suchen wir auch selbstverständlich auf unseren neuen Realmverbundpartner: KHAZ'Goroth nach passenden Spielern. TS3, Gildenbank mit 8 Fächern und Homepage sind selbstverständlich da. Bewirb Dich ingame bitte bei Philistyne/Tabiano oder per Brief an diese Chars oder auf unserer Homepage www.sternenstaub-gilde.de unter der Rubrik: Forum > Allgemein > Bewerbungen. Wir freuen uns über jeden einzelnen neuen Member der mit uns demnächst die Legion bezwingen möchte^^ Bis dahin eine gute Zeit: Euer Philistyne


----------



## Philistyne (22. August 2015)

Hi nochmal @ all ! Wir suchen noch auf Funbasis Tanks (egal welche Klasse) die auch ihr Können als Raidleiter mit einbringen wollen. Immo machen wir gerne gildenintern Übungsraids in der Höllenfeuerzitadelle Normal ! Wer also Interesse hat meldet sich bitte ingame bei Philistyne/Tabiano oder per Ingame Brief oder auf unserer HP www.sternenstaub-gilde.de oder im Gildenfinder ingame !


----------



## Philistyne (29. August 2015)

Suchen immer noch: Raidlead auf Funbasis (gerne als Tank gesehen) um eine variable Gildeninterne 10er Gruppe zu führen und zu leiten: Tankklasse: Gerne: Krieger (Schutz), Todesritter (Blut), Mönch (Braumeister) // Zweitrangig: Druide (Wächter), Paladin (Schutz), später natürlich auch Dämonenjäger (Rachsucht) ! Sternenstaub freut sich auf euch !


----------



## Philistyne (12. September 2015)

Wir suchen für unsere Raidgruppe noch Tanks und Heals ! Raidzeiten: MI 19.30 h bis 22.00 h und FR 19.30 h bis 23.00 h !!! Jeder ist auch weiterhin Hz willkommen !!! Egal ob Tank, Heiler oder DD's ! Solltest Du Interesse haben bei uns mitzuwirken melde Dich bei uns. Kontaktdaten siehe oben !!!


----------

